# How Bout Them Catch Dawgs!



## Big_Country_311 (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's see yall's catch dogs. Post a pic and let's see what you got.


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's two of'em !


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 22, 2010)

*Locked on*



Big_Country_311 said:


> No doubt that dogs locked on him. That hog aint going no where. Aint gotta worry bout him breaking.





Can I have a pup? Please?


----------



## jparrott (Sep 22, 2010)

*real deal*

big mac


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 22, 2010)

jparrott said:


> big mac



Y'all ride him to the hog or what!?!?


----------



## WolfPack (Sep 22, 2010)

This one just finds them and eats them, only way he gets fed.


----------



## hansonw (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Hawghunter89 (Sep 22, 2010)

*power*

my catch dog


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 22, 2010)

My Gremlin


----------



## seabolt (Sep 22, 2010)

these are my 2 pit and my run and catch dogs all about bis


----------



## ts3600 (Sep 23, 2010)

My dog, Pepper


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Catch Dogs*

Here is a couple of pictures of our catch dogs.


----------



## Hoyt man (Sep 23, 2010)

sweeeeet! looks like he was just in a good battle


----------



## SouthernTwang (Sep 23, 2010)

Awesome dogs boys keep'em coming. I love checking out yalls warriors.


----------



## rage (Sep 23, 2010)

jr and senior team mates..


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 23, 2010)

Two more


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 24, 2010)

dang...last one's name must be King...looks like he eats like one


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Sep 24, 2010)

These are my catch dogs for the year.  The big red female got killed by a boarg hog this year, R.I.P Sky.  The other dogs are dogin great and ready to go again this weekend.


----------



## AnnaLynn87 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are a couple...


----------



## AnnaLynn87 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here's one that we lost a few months ago.... he was raised by shawnkayden2006 and we got him earlier this year. He was a sweet dog, and a great catch dog.


----------



## Broadhead12 (Sep 25, 2010)

gone but not forgotten


----------



## Cur'n Plott Man (Sep 25, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> dang...last one's name must be King...looks like he eats like one



We actually call him Tazz. And yep he sure does like to eat !!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 25, 2010)

One from the past... hardest hitting catch dog I have ever seen with no quit to him at all


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 25, 2010)

long legged rasckle too


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah he was fast to.... u could turn him out at 50 yard and when he hit the hog u knew it. U would hear a loud pop from him hitting the hog then the loud squealing


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't have a dog I just use for catching  Here's the girls Honey & Ruby. They do it all


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 25, 2010)

Jester here that lil RCD of our that I talked about a while back pit/kemmer cross. She is also for sale if any one is interest pm me. Her name is physco and she upholds her name. She has been catch Hogs around the house since she was 12 weeks old when we first got her.


----------



## johnf (Sep 25, 2010)

the yellow dog with the vest is butter she can catch a pretty good one by herself,but not this one.


----------



## johnf (Sep 25, 2010)

this is Ice pretty nice dog.




not to good of a pic


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 25, 2010)

John that pic does ice no justice. I am looking for a hard hitting catch dog why don't u let me take him off ur feed bill?


----------



## johnf (Sep 25, 2010)

thats old pic off cell phone lense is scratched up.i dont take him much but i do use him some.better  not get rid of him.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol!!! That's the same thing u said the last time we was at ur house when I asked about him. Anyways he is a very good looking dog


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 25, 2010)

Heres my catch dog not a good pic but it is all i got of him suited up. He's the one in the orange


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 26, 2010)

Carolina Diesel said:


> Jester here that lil RCD of our that I talked about a while back pit/kemmer cross. She is also for sale if any one is interest pm me. Her name is physco and she upholds her name. She has been catch Hogs around the house since she was 12 weeks old when we first got her.



...good lookin dog CD



hoghunter102 said:


> Heres my catch dog not a good pic but it is all i got of him suited up. He's the one in the orange




thats ok grasshopper...the ones in the truck are good...nice dog you got there


----------



## catchdog (Sep 27, 2010)

this is red my catch dog


----------



## hoghunter102 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> ...good lookin dog CD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.


----------



## hogchamp (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 28, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> thanks.



That is a good looking bulldog


----------



## bertdawg (Nov 1, 2010)

retired
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soon to be retired
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In training


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 1, 2010)

nice legacy you got there bertdawg


----------



## gin house (Nov 1, 2010)

bertdawg said:


> retired
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you dont want that last dog, you want me to come buy him?  thats some good lookin bulldogs


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Nov 2, 2010)

*new catch dog*

she caught the first time see ever seen a hog


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 2, 2010)

Florida Curdog said:


> That is a good looking bulldog



Thanks open for stud any time if you pay the gas money.And let me get a pup. He catches hard and acts like he wants to hunt have hunted him acouple times has found one hog his self.


----------



## bertdawg (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs (Nov 2, 2010)

here my catch dog ,,,fast and hard hittin


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is the newest edition to my catch dogs.  His name is Buggy man; he is an ADBA full blooded registered Boudreaux male pit, very pricey for a catch dog I know but well worth the money.  I say if you can get your hands on this bloodline get one and you will be amazed at what they can and will do in the woods!


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## wclawrence (Nov 4, 2010)

I do not have hog dogs, would if I had hogs, but I love a good bulldog.  These are some nice looking dogs.  And some pretty hogs too.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Nov 5, 2010)

my 6 year old Catch dog


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 18, 2010)

Btt... lets see some more of them


----------



## steveOO (Nov 19, 2010)

Dang fella's, Bad boys and girls are lookin great.....Making me want to go TONIGHT LOL, I need a trail dog tho ....Good biter's ya'll got tho, Goodluck with em ALL


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 19, 2010)

*My #1*

This is Sam!


----------



## Rabbit09 (Nov 19, 2010)

My two catch dogs


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 19, 2010)

Scoot....does Sam favor the snout too?


----------



## Fatz (Nov 20, 2010)

Lots of nice dogs! BTTT!


----------



## Scoot! (Nov 22, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Scoot....does Sam favor the snout too?



....yeah man about 90% of the time, the rest is on the jaw or ear, but he does prefer the snout when he can.


----------

